# Engraving



## Tclem (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm still learning my engraver and don't have a lot of time with it but Duncan mentioned something about engraving and so for my dad's birthday today I decided to engrave Paxton's picture for him.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 25, 2015)

Pretty cool. Tony. Bet grampa will love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 25, 2015)

that is an incredible gift man. what did that run you? I have been looking into cnc machines? is it only an engraver?


----------



## Tclem (Sep 25, 2015)

brown down said:


> that is an incredible gift man. what did that run you? I have been looking into cnc machines? is it only an engraver?


Full spectrum laser hobby version 45w. 5k

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow. Well done Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 3, 2015)

Tony, that is very cool and an awesome present to give.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

